# How to clean J-B Weld off of tools?



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

A friend has convinced me to use J-B Weld to repair a broken piece of furniture

I may have to use a putty knife to get the J-B Weld all of the way into the cracks. Afterwards how do I clean the still liquid J-B Weld off of the putty knife?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

If it doesn't specify how to clean up I'd vote for a torch.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

> If it doesn t specify how to clean up I d vote for a torch.
> 
> - TheFridge


No, nothing on the box talks about cleaning tools used. The suggest wearing gloves and tell you to wash you eyes out with water if you get any in them.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Grinder. With a wire wheel or a 80grit flapper disc


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

It's just epoxy, so use acetone.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: The instructions also say you can thin with acetone up to 10% if needed.


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

If it is still liquid, I would use a paper towel. If that doesn't work, try a paper towel with lacquer thinner on it. Or naphtha or any other cleaner you have.

Question: why use a putty knife? Why not just cut a sacrificial piece of wood to smear the stuff? or, if you have gloves on, push it in with a finger?

Better yet, place a vacuum hose with a crevice tool attached on the crack and let it suck the epoxy in to the area.


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Use a piece of plastic like an old credit card (or used up gift card) and just toss it out.


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

It does not stick to tools so hard you can't get it off.
Wipe it off with lacquer thinner before it sets up, or scrap/chip it off with a beater chisel or file after it's hard.
But i usually use a Popsicle stick to apply it and just toss it afterwards.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

> Question: why use a putty knife? Why not just cut a sacrificial piece of wood to smear the stuff? or, if you have gloves on, push it in with a finger?
> 
> Better yet, place a vacuum hose with a crevice tool attached on the crack and let it suck the epoxy in to the area.
> 
> - Dallas


I am not sure that I can push the JB Weld deep enough into the thin slot (1/6" wide) with that thin of a piece of wood.

I never tired a vacuum (shopvac?). Maybe I will give it a try.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

White vinegar.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> I am not sure that I can push the JB Weld deep enough into the thin slot (1/6" wide) with that thin of a piece of wood.
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


I would try Kazooman's suggestion of a credit card. I save all those stupid fake cards that I get in the mail for such uses.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a box of those craft sticks like popsicle sticks for job like that. You can sharpen or shape them however you need to fit the job.

They have proven to be one of the more useful tools in my shop.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Holy crap! How much does a new putty knife cost?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Try this.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Or this.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

DKV = ROFL


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

That video is in 3 parts!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Only part one is needed…in fact, 1/2 of part one is all that is needed. Or, post #14…


----------

